
How to get rid of Facebook - xzkll
https://medium.com/@the_modern_man/how-to-get-rid-of-facebook-385ddcc10c98
======
maxharris
Related - how to delete Google from your life:
[https://www.pcworld.com/article/3199204/data-center-
cloud/ho...](https://www.pcworld.com/article/3199204/data-center-cloud/how-i-
deleted-google-from-my-life.html)

It's not a good idea to just demonize one player. If you don't like Facebook,
switching to Google isn't better. Same goes for Twitter...

